# Another new house new workshop build.



## Sheptonphil (3 Nov 2019)

I am moving next month to a new house and after 15 years of having a 4.8m sq workshop I don’t want to go smaller. 

There is a double garage in the new house, but nothing else. 

The new house has a strip of ground to a side of the house where there are no windows.

The scenario. The gap between house and fence is 4.2m, Ground is level, house wall is lounge wall. 

I want to build a lean to workshop 3.6m x 9m (internal 3.4 x 8.8 so under 30sqm) but 3.0m to top of roof. Eaves will be 2.4 high. It will be 0.6m from boundary fence. Neighbours house is 20m away, this would be at bottom of their garden. Fence is 2m high.

I will be putting in for PP due to roof height with proximity to boundary. 

Intended construction for three of the walls is fireproof plasterboard , 45x100 C16, 600 centres, 100mm rockwool acoustic insulation, breathable membrane, battened air gap and Hardie Plank cladding. I can define it as ‘predominantly non-combustible materials’. The wall along the house will be the same, 100mm acoustic insulation between uprights, no Hardie planks, but two thicknesses of plasterboard internally for density to improve sound proofing. 

Ceiling will be 150mm insulation and plasterboard. 

The floor I would like to use 150x47 (120x47?) supported both ends and middle on lintels bedded in the ground as per Mike’s construction, gaps between lintels filled with type 1 compacted, DPM over the lot. 100mm kingspan on battens between joists then 22mm chipboard flooring. 

I can’t sensibly get 10 tonnes type 1 then sand, then 10 tonnes of concrete to the site to do a slab base. 

Cost wise coming in at £4500 for materials to this point, plus electrics to add. (I expected £5000 so on budget)

Comments appreciated before I waste £4500
thanks

Phil


----------



## Lons (3 Nov 2019)

What are your plans for windows / natural light? Maybe worth thinking about incorporating some Velux type of failing that a couple of sun tunnels.


----------



## Sheptonphil (3 Nov 2019)

I’m not going to get enough natural light to work any of the machines sensibly, so was not going to have any windows or natural light at all. Having windows would also compromise acoustic insulation. 

The roofing will be condensation proofed steel sheets that mimic roof tiles in appearance and colour, single span from peak to eaves. 

All lighting will be LED panels with supplementary lighting at specific points as dictated by use, over lathe, CNC, workbench etc.


----------



## Lons (3 Nov 2019)

OK

I'm not sure how much sun tunnels would affect acoustics as the external window is double glazed and there is a sealed air gap in the tunnel between that and the glazed inner panel. Probably difficult to fit into a steel sheet though, I've only fitted into tiled and slate roofs, including my own and they are effective.

Personally I don't like working in artificial light for long periods so I open the door which kind of defeats the sound insulation properties. #-o

Everything is a compromise though and I'm dreading the day when we need to downsize the house. I've told my missus that I'll be looking for good workshop facilities with some kind of living accommodation attached even if that's just a caravan. I suspect I have a fight on my hands. :lol:


----------



## Sheptonphil (4 Nov 2019)

This is a house down size, from 1 1/2 acres with a paddock and remote workshop plus three ancillary sheds, to a fairly modern estate. We will have a decent size garden plot, but for the first time in decades I will have ‘neighbours’ to consider. 

I’m just being really over cautious about creating a sound issue. I did think about concrete tiles instead of the steel sheet to add more mass and acoustic deadening.


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (16 Dec 2019)

Just a heads up, Depending on who you speak to (and the local authority) they may not consider timber stud wall with hardie plank to be substantially non combustible.
Mine didn’t.


----------



## Sheptonphil (16 Dec 2019)

Oh buttocks, I thought with the rock wool insulation and fire grade plasterboard inside I might have complied. 

Will put the plans in for permission in January and see what transpires. I’ve a bit of time as I’m reliably informed the new kitchen takes first priority, and while that is in its order phase, the wall between old kitchen and diner comes down, replace dining room window with door and the master bedroom will be remodelled and decorated, just in time for the kitchen to arrive for fitting. Then the new workshop!


----------

